# Snooping - how far is too far?



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 18, 2006)

Have you snooped around your boyfriend/ girlfriend/ wife or husbands things? What have you done? Were have you looked? How far have you gone? What have you found? And what made you do it?


----------



## Andi (Jul 18, 2006)

never have with any of my boyfriends.

I donÂ´t know if this counts as I accidently found something. well this one guy I was in love with, I had suspicions that he cheated on me. One day I wanted to borrow his digicam since I didnt have one back then. just out of curiousity I looked at the pics he had taken and BAM!...found proof (with date and time, thanks to the camera) that the night he was supposed to spend at a friendÂ´s house he spent at his house instead, partying with the guys and the girl he was cheating on me with


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 18, 2006)

Iv snooped on his computer, i was 17 at the time and i didnt plan on snopping i was just browsing the net then i got bored and decided to look through pics and there was pics of girls who he used to like then i found his chat logs (around this time he'd been on the computer alot and was staying on it till very late) So i snopped and i was mortified to what i had read all the conversations made me feel sick i couldnt believe it was true the things he would ask them to do etc. He said sorry he wouldnt do it again loved me blah blah blah then a month later i found out he went on cam to show a girl a certain part then all i got was the sorry wont again. Well a year had past and then one day i went round his he was on the computer and kept asking me to come to him and he just kept hugging me and saying kiss me, come on. Then i realised he was on cam to some girl and i thought are u trying to make this girl jealous? Well one day i managed to get on his phone which is hard to do because if i even picked it up he would go mad anyway i found a txt of that girl, then i found out he would go to her school but he said it was to see his friend well my suspicions grew. Then one day he fell out with a friend and his friend decided to tell me all about what my bf had done i didnt know what to believe but the one i did believe is when he said my bf went on cam (dirty) to the girl he had been txting. Well my bf lied give me this bullshit looked in my eyes and said i love you i told u. i changed. i wouldnt do anything like that to hurt you, you mean to much to me i wouldnt risk loosing you. His mate also told me he did something with three girls that he liked in school and then it all got me thinking because why would his mate pick out the girl he knew my bf had a thing for yet his mate never knew i knew about these girls?? Then his best friend told me about another girl. My head was messed up big time, Anyway truth came out i had spoken to the girl and she told me he was lying to me, he tried telling me she was lying told me he loved me etc and in the end i believed him but then i spoke to the girls friend who was also there when he went on cam and she said he was lying to me too! so finally he confessed but only to the one, the one who he went on cam too and i realised he had did this only a couple of month after i found out about the others. It hurt so much and I was thinking of all the things he had said to me about how he loved me I told him what you said was all bull because you cant love me and you obviously donâ€™t care if you hurt or loose me because you did do it, but he was too sure that he did loves me and that he was just a stupid prat, Well another year went by and i had stayed over his, he went out and his laptop was there and i wanted to see if he had changed but like hell did he!!! i found loads of pics of dirty girls and he had print screen some things so i seen what girls did on cam and what he was writing to them (this happened a couple of months ago) well i slapped him and he threw me out then once i got home he cried said hes been a prat hes sorry i dont deserve it etc. I finished with him but he never left me alone and i ended up taking him back this month. Sometimes i dont know why i stick around, all his done is hurt me and no i have no confidence. He swears he wil change this time but im not dumb iv heard it all too many times before. Im just lost and confused and have no idea what to do.


----------



## LVA (Jul 19, 2006)

u're still w/him?! girl, i just know there are better guys out there waiting for u!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 19, 2006)

oh, the things i've done...


----------



## Pauline (Jul 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* oh, the things i've done... Same here and i have gone pretty far! I have gone to extreme lengths in the past.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Same here and i have gone pretty far! I have gone to extreme lengths in the past. ditto! i've done some pretty horrible things.
i did something awhile ago and i told my cousin and she said, "do you think you'll tell him eventually?" and i was like, "of course... when he's on his deathbed." LOL


----------



## Pauline (Jul 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* ditto! i've done some pretty horrible things.
i did something awhile ago and i told my cousin and she said, "do you think you'll tell him eventually?" and i was like, "of course... when he's on his deathbed." LOL

Giggle...that's serious!...


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 19, 2006)

LMAO at these...espcially jennifer.

Well Kim, my perspective is a little different. I'm older. Not wiser, just older.

If you expect a lecture about trust being the foundation of a good relationship (it is, BTW)..but that's beside the point. I think we're talking about the Sinking Ship philosophy here...you want to get off the boat before you drown.

I have done all kinds of stuff. Why? Because I'm a Woman. And a silly one at that. I'll be straight up with men and tell them, look, I'm going to go through your s**t. If your hiding something, you are messing with the wrong monkey. Your side of the street had better be pretty clean...'cos if something is there..I'll find it. Funnily enough, most of the stuff I've found was when I wasn't even looking. But I'm a femme fatale /Mata Haritype..and if you can't deal with the fact that I will eventually find out everything anyway, and that I'm nobody's fool...well, there are three million or so other men out there who might like my lasagna...
 


. If you feel that is a turn-off or power-play, I will gladly open my records to you, as I have nothing to hide, so why should you? That way, when they found out I've been snooping a bit, it doesn't come as a surprise. After all, I don't think it's fair to surprise a man like that. They have the right to know about my snoopiness.

Are you afraid of snooping? Or afraid of getting caught? Are you afraid he'll dump you if you actually confirm a suspicion or feeling that something just isn't right? Trust is not blind faith.

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* Iv snooped on his computer, i was 17 at the time and i didnt plan on snopping i was just browsing the net then i got bored and decided to look through pics and there was pics of girls who he used to like then i found his chat logs (around this time he'd been on the computer alot and was staying on it till very late) So i snopped and i was mortified to what i had read all the conversations made me feel sick i couldnt believe it was true the things he would ask them to do etc. He said sorry he wouldnt do it again loved me blah blah blah then a month later i found out he went on cam to show a girl a certain part then all i got was the sorry wont again. Well a year had past and then one day i went round his he was on the computer and kept asking me to come to him and he just kept hugging me and saying kiss me, come on. Then i realised he was on cam to some girl and i thought are u trying to make this girl jealous? Well one day i managed to get on his phone which is hard to do because if i even picked it up he would go mad anyway i found a txt of that girl, then i found out he would go to her school but he said it was to see his friend well my suspicions grew. Then one day he fell out with a friend and his friend decided to tell me all about what my bf had done i didnt know what to believe but the one i did believe is when he said my bf went on cam (dirty) to the girl he had been txting. Well my bf lied give me this bullshit looked in my eyes and said i love you i told u. i changed. i wouldnt do anything like that to hurt you, you mean to much to me i wouldnt risk loosing you. His mate also told me he did something with three girls that he liked in school and then it all got me thinking because why would his mate pick out the girl he knew my bf had a thing for yet his mate never knew i knew about these girls?? Then his best friend told me about another girl. My head was messed up big time, Anyway truth came out i had spoken to the girl and she told me he was lying to me, he tried telling me she was lying told me he loved me etc and in the end i believed him but then i spoke to the girls friend who was also there when he went on cam and she said he was lying to me too! so finally he confessed but only to the one, the one who he went on cam too and i realised he had did this only a couple of month after i found out about the others. It hurt so much and I was thinking of all the things he had said to me about how he loved me I told him what you said was all bull because you cant love me and you obviously donâ€™t care if you hurt or loose me because you did do it, but he was too sure that he did loves me and that he was just a stupid prat, Well another year went by and i had stayed over his, he went out and his laptop was there and i wanted to see if he had changed but like hell did he!!! i found loads of pics of dirty girls and he had print screen some things so i seen what girls did on cam and what he was writing to them (this happened a couple of months ago) well i slapped him and he threw me out then once i got home he cried said hes been a prat hes sorry i dont deserve it etc. I finished with him but he never left me alone and i ended up taking him back this month. Sometimes i dont know why i stick around, all his done is hurt me and no i have no confidence. He swears he wil change this time but im not dumb iv heard it all too many times before. Im just lost and confused and have no idea what to do. Oh no, Becky. I rarely speak up......LOL. But this is just bulls**t and you know it. Just keep drinking your water...keep with the challenge...and just keep telling yourself...love is out there for me. I am beautiful. I am lovely. I am unique, there is only one me. I don't mean go all Stuart Smalley...but this sounds like real emotional torture for you girlfriend, and it don't have to be like that...at all.


----------



## canelita (Jul 19, 2006)

Well we are very open with each other and share a computer so he won't keep anything there, the phone I just pick it up every once in a while in front of him and if I see someing strange I'll ask who is this? and see his reaction, he dosen't know how to lie so when he does I catch him righ there. He's very good may I add; and I give him what he needs I like to think. Plus he is a grown man, not a boy looking for adventures anymore.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 19, 2006)

No, I've never really snooped. I guess I wasn't in the relationships long enough to really get a chance or feel the need to.

Even with my hubby now, I don't. I don't open his mail/email and I only read it after he opened it. And as far as stuff from the past, he got rid of every last bit (right after I went through it with him...LOL) when we first started going out and ditto for me.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 19, 2006)

i dont normally do, except for bathrooms. im just strange that way. its good to know where things are in case of emergencies (esepcially girly ones).


----------



## tsims (Jul 19, 2006)

i used to back in beggining of the relationship, been married to him 17 years now., no need to , i know what he is doing, i try my best to look as good i can, and keep things in interesting in the bedroom, so there wont be a need for him to stray LOL.

becky dump him, sorry but your wasting your time, he has an addiction you wont cure it , your just the relief for it. life is too short, your too beautiful, young and ambitious to keep getting hurt, you will find the right guy someday, maybe even this guy but later after he has all this out of his system , but i dont know about that either.

ts


----------



## AMHGuy (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, I guess its confession time. I have snooped on Angela once concerning email. It wasn't because I didn't trust her, because she actually had me change her passwords for her when she divorced her husband. She's a member of a digital photo processing thingy, and she had take a roll of pictures of us, and I wanted to see how they turned out because they would put them online for you. Anyway, that was a password that she didn't change, so I requested a password reminder. I felt guilty about it afterward and told her what I did.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* Iv snooped on his computer, i was 17 at the time and i didnt plan on snopping i was just browsing the net then i got bored and decided to look through pics and there was pics of girls who he used to like then i found his chat logs (around this time he'd been on the computer alot and was staying on it till very late) So i snopped and i was mortified to what i had read all the conversations made me feel sick i couldnt believe it was true the things he would ask them to do etc. He said sorry he wouldnt do it again loved me blah blah blah then a month later i found out he went on cam to show a girl a certain part then all i got was the sorry wont again. Well a year had past and then one day i went round his he was on the computer and kept asking me to come to him and he just kept hugging me and saying kiss me, come on. Then i realised he was on cam to some girl and i thought are u trying to make this girl jealous? Well one day i managed to get on his phone which is hard to do because if i even picked it up he would go mad anyway i found a txt of that girl, then i found out he would go to her school but he said it was to see his friend well my suspicions grew. Then one day he fell out with a friend and his friend decided to tell me all about what my bf had done i didnt know what to believe but the one i did believe is when he said my bf went on cam (dirty) to the girl he had been txting. Well my bf lied give me this bullshit looked in my eyes and said i love you i told u. i changed. i wouldnt do anything like that to hurt you, you mean to much to me i wouldnt risk loosing you. His mate also told me he did something with three girls that he liked in school and then it all got me thinking because why would his mate pick out the girl he knew my bf had a thing for yet his mate never knew i knew about these girls?? Then his best friend told me about another girl. My head was messed up big time, Anyway truth came out i had spoken to the girl and she told me he was lying to me, he tried telling me she was lying told me he loved me etc and in the end i believed him but then i spoke to the girls friend who was also there when he went on cam and she said he was lying to me too! so finally he confessed but only to the one, the one who he went on cam too and i realised he had did this only a couple of month after i found out about the others. It hurt so much and I was thinking of all the things he had said to me about how he loved me I told him what you said was all bull because you cant love me and you obviously donâ€™t care if you hurt or loose me because you did do it, but he was too sure that he did loves me and that he was just a stupid prat, Well another year went by and i had stayed over his, he went out and his laptop was there and i wanted to see if he had changed but like hell did he!!! i found loads of pics of dirty girls and he had print screen some things so i seen what girls did on cam and what he was writing to them (this happened a couple of months ago) well i slapped him and he threw me out then once i got home he cried said hes been a prat hes sorry i dont deserve it etc. I finished with him but he never left me alone and i ended up taking him back this month. Sometimes i dont know why i stick around, all his done is hurt me and no i have no confidence. He swears he wil change this time but im not dumb iv heard it all too many times before. Im just lost and confused and have no idea what to do. Becky! Dump his sorry a$$ asap! You don't need that kind of guy in your life. There's so many guys out there that will treat you with love and respect. You shouldn't settle for this! The only reason why he keeps doing these things is b/c he's selfish. He wants you but he wants other girls too! And that's not fair to you! 
My two cents.


----------



## mintesa (Jul 19, 2006)

i snoop all the time. in the start of our relationship i did it coz i didnt trust him yet. but never found anything. emails, history, phone anything....

now i do it but only for snooping around with no meaning, i know i wont find anything anyway. he has seen me snoop around, he doesnt mind.

i have noticed him snoop around in my phone, but he always denies it. i just find that funny.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 19, 2006)

I've only looked at his phone before, but he's seen me do that. I try to be pretty trusting, I have no reason not to.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* I've only looked at his phone before, but he's seen me do that. I try to be pretty trusting, I have no reason not to. i go through my boyfriend's phone, too. the first time i did, i asked him if he would mind, i was just curious to see what it was like (lmao, i had the same phone!).
with my ex, forget it. i used to call EVERY SINGLE number in there randomly because i had a feeling he had a girl's number under a guy's name.

GOD, i am so psycho LMAO


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* oh, the things i've done... Same here.. My past is well........ is the past!
I have not had a reason to snoop.. I trust him completely as he complete trust me.

NOW if he gives me reason to.... I would be a snooping fool.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* LMAO at these...espcially jennifer.Well Kim, my perspective is a little different. I'm older. Not wiser, just older.

If you expect a lecture about trust being the foundation of a good relationship (it is, BTW)..but that's beside the point. I think we're talking about the Sinking Ship philosophy here...you want to get off the boat before you drown.

I have done all kinds of stuff. Why? Because I'm a Woman. And a silly one at that. I'll be straight up with men and tell them, look, I'm going to go through your s**t. If your hiding something, you are messing with the wrong monkey. Your side of the street had better be pretty clean...'cos if something is there..I'll find it. Funnily enough, most of the stuff I've found was when I wasn't even looking. But I'm a femme fatale /Mata Haritype..and if you can't deal with the fact that I will eventually find out everything anyway, and that I'm nobody's fool...well, there are three million or so other men out there who might like my lasagna...



. If you feel that is a turn-off or power-play, I will gladly open my records to you, as I have nothing to hide, so why should you? That way, when they found out I've been snooping a bit, it doesn't come as a surprise. After all, I don't think it's fair to surprise a man like that. They have the right to know about my snoopiness.

Are you afraid of snooping? Or afraid of getting caught? Are you afraid he'll dump you if you actually confirm a suspicion or feeling that something just isn't right? Trust is not blind faith.

Mother freakin' yeah. You've got the right idea. I'm no man's doormat.


----------



## AngelaMH (Jul 21, 2006)

I've never snooped on my bf (AMHGuy) but I have snooped on my ex-husband before but only when I started suspecting that he was cheating on me. Turns out years later he had me keylogged so I guess he was feeling guilty and trying to find something to put the blame on me.




is what I think about keyloggers.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i go through my boyfriend's phone, too. the first time i did, i asked him if he would mind, i was just curious to see what it was like (lmao, i had the same phone!).
with my ex, forget it. i used to call EVERY SINGLE number in there randomly because i had a feeling he had a girl's number under a guy's name.

GOD, i am so psycho LMAO

Lol cool trick.

Originally Posted by *AngelaMH* I've never snooped on my bf (AMHGuy) but I have snooped on my ex-husband before but only when I started suspecting that he was cheating on me. Turns out years later he had me keylogged so I guess he was feeling guilty and trying to find something to put the blame on me.



is what I think about keyloggers.



wats "keylogger"?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Honestly, I'd been burned SO many times in the past, that when John first moved in with me, I checked his wallet almost once a week. The only phone number I ever found was for my friend, and she was engaged (happily married now). Not to mention, John didn't really care for her as a person (this is something we've gotten past finally)! Aside from that, I've only found my CC number written down, which was used to subscribe to online porn... He's gotten his a$$ chewed for that, and no longer does it! Now, it's not so much I check his wallet, but I'm in it daily getting his receipts for the day out, and he stands right there while I do it.


----------



## AMHGuy (Jul 21, 2006)

wats "keylogger"?

A keylogger is a computer program that enables the person who installed it to either remotely or on the same computer, access a persons private conversations. Hope that helps, and I love Angela!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 21, 2006)

aw. we should all get our SOs to sign up LMAO


----------



## Andi (Jul 21, 2006)

well ok to not make me look like a saint...I have done excessive myspace stalking





when me and my bf had been together like 2 months there was a time when he was out of the country to see his family, and his ex (the one he broke up with for me) was in town too. I got an anonymous message on myspace saying theyÂ´re not broken up at all, in fact theyÂ´re engaged and are gonna get married soon.

well I freaked out cause I couldnt call him and he didntÂ´respond to my emails (later found out he was hospitalized)...but during that time I looked at his exÂ´s profile (no joke) like 20 times a day...and ShawnÂ´s too..and every female and his profile.

I even recruited a friend to check if there are any suspicious comments while I couldnÂ´t get online.

needless to say I was worrying for nothing. I told my bf about it and I was getting ready for a "youÂ´re so pathetic, get a life" but instead he said in the beginning he did the same and whenever IÂ´d get a comment from some guy he got all jealous.


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 21, 2006)

No offense to anyone here, 'cause we're all human... but, snoopers in general really bother me. If the info's right there in front of your face, it's only natural to acknowledge it but, to go out of your way to snoop is a bit immature, IMO. I've had guys snoop around on me before, there was nothing to find.. but, it turned me off instantly and made them look really insecure. I have snooped around on guys in the past, and really I was just feeding into my own insecurities and being plain nosey. People tend to forget that yes, they're your significant other.. but, they're also an individual at the same time and you have to draw a line.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Honestly, I'd been burned SO many times in the past, that when John first moved in with me, I checked his wallet almost once a week. The only phone number I ever found was for my friend, and she was engaged (happily married now). Not to mention, John didn't really care for her as a person (this is something we've gotten past finally)! Aside from that, I've only found my CC number written down, which was used to subscribe to online porn... He's gotten his a$$ chewed for that, and no longer does it! Now, it's not so much I check his wallet, but I'm in it daily getting his receipts for the day out, and he stands right there while I do it. so u "chewed" his "ass" for looking at porn? what did he say? did he say anything like its no big deal, its just porn? ive had tht b4. how do u deal with that?

Originally Posted by *AMHGuy* wats "keylogger"? A keylogger is a computer program that enables the person who installed it to either remotely or on the same computer, access a persons private conversations. Hope that helps, and I love Angela!!





how do u find out if ur computer has it?

Originally Posted by *Andi* well ok to not make me look like a saint...I have done excessive myspace stalking




when me and my bf had been together like 2 months there was a time when he was out of the country to see his family, and his ex (the one he broke up with for me) was in town too. I got an anonymous message on myspace saying theyÂ´re not broken up at all, in fact theyÂ´re engaged and are gonna get married soon.

well I freaked out cause I couldnt call him and he didntÂ´respond to my emails (later found out he was hospitalized)...but during that time I looked at his exÂ´s profile (no joke) like 20 times a day...and ShawnÂ´s too..and every female and his profile.

I even recruited a friend to check if there are any suspicious comments while I couldnÂ´t get online.

needless to say I was worrying for nothing. I told my bf about it and I was getting ready for a "youÂ´re so pathetic, get a life" but instead he said in the beginning he did the same and whenever IÂ´d get a comment from some guy he got all jealous.

awww


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey ladies, I know what your all saying and yeah im dumb for staying with him but it all started whilst i was younger and had no idea how to handle the situation and just got on with it. Its hard iv been with him all my teen life and im still young, i have alot to learn and i know i wont let anyone do it to me again. But now im just tryin to work on it one last time then yeah if it dont work out ill be gone.

Sorry for hi-jacking

I know snooping is wrong but if you have your suspicions you have to put your mind to rest IMO.

KImberley, have you tried blocking porn sites from your computer?


----------



## Andi (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* KImberley, have you tried blocking porn sites from your computer? why would anyone do that? just curious.
well ok my brother does it cause my dad has caught so many viruses from porn websites and my bro was tired of fixing my dadÂ´s computer. so no more porn for dad LOL (cause unlike my bro my dad doesnÂ´t know that things like bearshare, limewhere etc. exist where you can just download)


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* No offense to anyone here, 'cause we're all human... but, snoopers in general really bother me. If the info's right there in front of your face, it's only natural to acknowledge it but, to go out of your way to snoop is a bit immature, IMO. I've had guys snoop around on me before, there was nothing to find.. but, it turned me off instantly and made them look really insecure. I have snooped around on guys in the past, and really I was just feeding into my own insecurities and being plain nosey. People tend to forget that yes, they're your significant other.. but, they're also an individual at the same time and you have to draw a line. i actually agree, but i do admit i'm somewhat insecure and jealous, so that's why. i wish i weren't and wouldn't snoop, but it's hard



i've been good with my current guy, though. i've done a few things, but nothing too bad. i do see what you're saying, though!


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm just so curious!


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i go through my boyfriend's phone, too. the first time i did, i asked him if he would mind, i was just curious to see what it was like (lmao, i had the same phone!).
with my ex, forget it. i used to call EVERY SINGLE number in there randomly because i had a feeling he had a girl's number under a guy's name.

GOD, i am so psycho LMAO

HAHAHA! I love it! I'd do that just for fun if I didn't know where my husband was every minute of the day. Work, School, Home. We're losers. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* Hey ladies, I know what your all saying and yeah im dumb for staying with him but it all started whilst i was younger and had no idea how to handle the situation and just got on with it. Its hard iv been with him all my teen life and im still young, i have alot to learn and i know i wont let anyone do it to me again. But now im just tryin to work on it one last time then yeah if it dont work out ill be gone. 
Sorry for hi-jacking

I know snooping is wrong but if you have your suspicions you have to put your mind to rest IMO.

KImberley, have you tried blocking porn sites from your computer?

Lol. I have no problem with porn. just certain porn is werid too me.


----------



## AngelaMH (Jul 23, 2006)

Keyloggers also gather all your passwords from every site you belong to. Also tracks what sites you've been to that day along with lots of other stuff. Supposedly according to my ex (he fessed up to the keylogging after I found out about it) he said you can set it to start and stop at certain times of the day and also take screenshots of whatever you or whomever have keylogged are doing throughout the day. I had NO clue at all that I was being keylogged.



The only way I found out about it was when I was on his side of the pc and found searches for keyloggers. Was real fun changing all of my passwords when I moved out. Not!!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AngelaMH* Keyloggers also gather all your passwords from every site you belong to. Also tracks what sites you've been to that day along with lots of other stuff. Supposedly according to my ex (he fessed up to the keylogging after I found out about it) he said you can set it to start and stop at certain times of the day and also take screenshots of whatever you or whomever have keylogged are doing throughout the day. I had NO clue at all that I was being keylogged.



The only way I found out about it was when I was on his side of the pc and found searches for keyloggers. Was real fun changing all of my passwords when I moved out. Not!!




jeapers!


----------



## deadlakes (Jul 24, 2006)

i've snooped through my boys' emails and phone, but only out of suspicion. i've been right most of the time. he has lied and hidden things about this girl in his college class, from me heaps of times as i discovered. i only did out of gut feeling though because he was acting strangely/different, otherwise i would never have guessed.

i'm still with him, though i really shouldn't be...


----------



## Annia (Jul 24, 2006)

I used to snoop.. now it's boring. I never find anything so it's no fun at all. hah!

Originally Posted by *deadlakes* i've snooped through my boys' emails and phone, but only out of suspicion. i've been right most of the time. he has lied and hidden things about this girl in his college class, from me heaps of times as i discovered. i only did out of gut feeling though because he was acting strangely/different, otherwise i would never have guessed. i'm still with him, though i really shouldn't be...





You really shouldn't be with him. :/
If you're dead set on being with him... you guys need to talk about this and go from there.

Talk about his commitment. He is in a relationship with you and if he's interested in another girl he shouldn't be selfish.. he needs to tell you. Both of you have damaged your relationships trust (when he doesn't tell you these things and lies about it and you snooping) and I think the best way to handle it is having a heart to heart discussion.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* aw. we should all get our SOs to sign up LMAO Sos?


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* Sos? Significant other's


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi* Significant other's Ahhhhh! lol thanks!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 26, 2006)

No need to snoop on my husband. I know he is honest with me.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 27, 2006)

yes i have and either he is insanley clever or very good because i found relatively little that was incindiary. i found some phone numbers he had gotten while we had broken up...sucked but i was just like ;oh well I was calling otherb guys too...so what&gt;?!' and once i found a number and flipped out...its odd, when i didnt llook for something i found it on hthe dresser..it was a number for a dancer and i freaked out and told him i thought he was seeking paid services..he was ery wounded and hurt and said he's never do anything like that...he was right to be hurt, he'd neevr seek hired help he thinks women who do that for money are revolting no matter how pretty they are...seems he got drunk with a guy pal of his while i was gone and they called to inquire se if they could see a stripper instead of go to a strip club...omg and wouldn't you ahve flipped if you found a number like (this is a fake but damned close) 737-BABE or something? i was PEEVED!


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *melpaganlibran* yes i have and either he is insanley clever or very good because i found relatively little that was incindiary. i found some phone numbers he had gotten while we had broken up...sucked but i was just like ;oh well I was calling otherb guys too...so what&gt;?!' and once i found a number and flipped out...its odd, when i didnt llook for something i found it on hthe dresser..it was a number for a dancer and i freaked out and told him i thought he was seeking paid services..he was ery wounded and hurt and said he's never do anything like that...he was right to be hurt, he'd neevr seek hired help he thinks women who do that for money are revolting no matter how pretty they are...seems he got drunk with a guy pal of his while i was gone and they called to inquire se if they could see a stripper instead of go to a strip club...*omg and wouldn't you ahve flipped if you found a number like (this is a fake but damned close)* *737-BABE or something?* i was PEEVED! Yes. That is affirmative. Affirmative flipping would have occured.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i go through my boyfriend's phone, too. the first time i did, i asked him if he would mind, i was just curious to see what it was like (lmao, i had the same phone!).
with my ex, forget it. i used to call EVERY SINGLE number in there randomly because i had a feeling he had a girl's number under a guy's name.

GOD, i am so psycho LMAO

LOL - Jennifer you absolutely crack me up, that last part about you admitting to being psycho was just too good. 
As for the snooping part goes, guilty as charged - I'm only human. It's not really that bad anymore though, my boyfriend just tells me now that whatever is his is mine to see as well. Nothing is hidden so nothing need be snooped for. You really just have to be able to find that level of trust that works within your own relationship.


----------



## AMHGuy (Aug 12, 2006)

Okay, well just out of curiosity, does using your SO's subscription on here count as snooping?


----------



## Annia (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AMHGuy* Okay, well just out of curiosity, does using your SO's subscription on here count as snooping? not really.. My S/O and I share forum subscriptions on other boards.


----------



## rlise (Aug 28, 2006)

well i am a big snooper. although i do know the reason behind my obsession. its because my whole life i have never actually seen or heard of one relationship that went well and they stayed toghether because they love each other. its usually been people are staying together because they have kids. and i feel like i would rather snoop around and found out the truth and then waste my entire life on a lie.

i snoop everywhere, phones, cars, wallet, drawers, jackets , everywhere you can think of. but also my BF is a damn good liar... if i didnt get the oppptunites to snop i would never catch him. i found all kinds of stuff before, although he lies about it at first and then tells me something else when i say whatever! i mean really if you dont have phsyical proof then what can you do! but i have found 2 girls #'s , lipstick on his shirt, caught him liesing about his phone being dead, when it wasnt, etc.... the #'s were his ex's wanting to catch up with him, so i nipped that in the bud, the lipstick however i still dont believe someone bumped into him and left a bright pink shade on his shoulder, but i dont have any proof so i just have to believe and trust him!


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 28, 2006)

Ok I will confess also. I did not trust one of my exes and after 2 years of dating, I made a personal profile with no indication it was me. He kept emailing me, and he actually asked out the fake profile. Well turns out he was a cheat, had a kid, got engaged, etc while we were dating. I wish I had snooped before to save me some heartache. I never confessed about the profile thing though. I always check public records when I am dating someone just to make sure they arent married (not psycho checking, it's just the free website that basically shows if they have kids, are married, speeding tickets, criminal charges. I checked my bf now on there and the only thing it had was that he had bought a house, lol. A few months ago I was getting something out of the closet (we live together) and I saw a framed photo of a girl, well I didnt know who it was and I was pissed. I actually put it on the dresser so he would know I found it, lol. Turns out it was the girl he dated only 4 months, around 2 years before he met me. I dont care he has the picture, I have pics of my exes, I just dont leave them in plain sight, or even look at them. He put it away though. I know he has no contact with her, she cheated on him with his best friend and moved away, so I am not worried.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

The only things I've found (so far) are porno magazines and porn. We ended up watching it together.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 14, 2007)

Im guilty. Very very guilty.

But he actually TOLD me his myspace, AIM, facebook, and e-mail passwords, as well as all his other random passwords and his voicemail password. And he lets me take his phone out with me when mine is dead, so I figure he has nothing to hide.


----------

